# EMT IV Certification



## rapple (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello all, 

This is my first post I've been a lurker for a while but never commented or started any threads until now. 

A little background on myself; I am currently studying for my EMT through a college in AZ and have been learning a TON of stuff. It's been awesome!  I'll be going in for the NREMT in December. However, one thing that my instructors haven't been too keen on answering at this point, is extra certifications. I've been hearing about EMT's who work ED or even on the bus getting IV  Certs. I have been searching and searching for more information on this and everything has ended up as a dead end. 

So I'm just wanting to know if any of you guys know anything about obtaining this? I know that some of the outllying states have courses for this but I haven't seen anything in AZ. Any information is appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

Never heard of it for AZ. The states that have it, it's only for providers operating in those states. And if you work as an ED tech its usually part of your OJT


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Oct 1, 2014)

We have it in az, not really useful unless you are rural bls without als capabilities. My departmant was going to sponsor be through a program put on by Team Concept but I ended up working a shift instead that day.

In very limited circumstances somr of the ambulance companies utilize EMTs with IV cert but it's on a case to case basis and the area you work in.

With all that said it would be cool to have, but unless you find yourself working at a place that states it would be useful to have, I would save your money.

If you want to work as a tech instead look into an EKG course.


----------



## Household6 (Oct 1, 2014)

Here it depends on the service you work for. My employer has three emergency medical directors that are super keen on training and Basics on extra skills and signing variances. 

Wait until you get hired on, then see if your company will do the training as part of your FTO time and variance you to preform those certs.. It's kind of pointless to pay for extra certs if your employer won't allow to utilize them..


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2014)

It's a big thing in Colorado, with the difference being that anyone can take a class anywhere and so long as your medical director accepts EMT-IV as a level of practice you're set. 

I work on a medic basic truck and it's still quite useful. I can attend patients that would have been "ALS-lite" otherwise and am more useful on a variety of calls.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Oct 1, 2014)

Never heard of an IV cert used in AZ. Most of EMS is in AZ fire based (at least in Phoenix and Tucson), and I honestly have not even seen AEMT's out and about. For the most part, there are either EMTs or Medics. If you want to start IVs in AZ, get your Medic, or work at a hospital.


----------



## rapple (Oct 9, 2014)

I appreciate the responses on this guys. I was able to chat with some of the local guys here and they all said the same thing. Get your Medic or work at a hospital (ECG and IV are OTJ stuff).


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 9, 2014)

EMT's in AZ do start IVs in the ED. You will see that when you start your clinicals. Best thing is to ask your preceptor where they learned. I know there is a course for it here. I was told it is 2 weeks. No one has told me where, but, as I said, just ask when you do your clinicals. It isn't in our scope of practice here in AZ. as EMT's but is if you are an ED tech.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Oct 12, 2014)

EMTs for SW in Pinal County have a variance by their med director to allow them to start IVs. Maricopa County EMTs do not.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 12, 2014)

azbrewcrew said:


> EMTs for SW in Pinal County have a variance by their med director to allow them to start IVs. Maricopa County EMTs do not.


This is true. Maricopa County has a somewhat narrow scope of practice. Only in the ED can EMT's start IV's here.


----------



## rapple (Oct 15, 2014)

That's what I am noticing, most of AZ has a limited scope of practice for EMT's. Some of the more rural areas have a wider one. I've got a buddy in CA who has done some more technical things like IV's in the Military. His Med Director has given him the green light for this stuff.

Anyone know anything about what working up in WA/OR is like?


----------



## John E (Oct 24, 2014)

rapple said:


> That's what I am noticing, most of AZ has a limited scope of practice for EMT's. Some of the more rural areas have a wider one. I've got a buddy in CA who has done some more technical things like IV's in the Military. His Med Director has given him the green light for this stuff.
> 
> Anyone know anything about what working up in WA/OR is like?




Let's go back for a moment.

I'd be very interested in learning more about your buddy in California and what exactly his Medical Director allows him to do thats outside the normal scope of practice.

Can you elaborate on that a bit more please?


----------



## rapple (Oct 24, 2014)

John E said:


> Let's go back for a moment.
> 
> I'd be very interested in learning more about your buddy in California and what exactly his Medical Director allows him to do thats outside the normal scope of practice.
> 
> Can you elaborate on that a bit more please?


I'll have to chat him up about all of that. I'll report back as soon as I get some info from him.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 24, 2014)

John E said:


> Let's go back for a moment.
> 
> I'd be very interested in learning more about your buddy in California and what exactly his Medical Director allows him to do thats outside the normal scope of practice.
> 
> Can you elaborate on that a bit more please?


Military = expanded scope.


----------

